# Anyone here who watches Anime alot?



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

I just want someone to talk to and to be friends with :lurk


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like anime but i can't give myself the time to watch them.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Just one piece..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I've watched over 3k episodes in total.


----------



## Swtlduckie (Nov 18, 2013)

Love anime watched too many to count, right now I've been watching lately soul eater, swordartonline, Diabolik lovers, attack on Titan. I wish I had more time to watch though.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## her (Oct 28, 2013)

Here.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Alot would be saying alot, but I like a good handful of shows.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not as magical as it once was (for me), but I do take delight in a good one. Now I'm watching Sword Art, and reviewing some classic anime movies which I had really enjoyed.


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

yep, its practically my life lol


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Only one piece, gintama and kuroko no basuke.

Nowadays I am more into mangas and novels.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

There's seems to be a lot of people into anime on this site. I'd say me too, but I've only been into it for a month or two and aside from the kid ones like Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh that pretty much everyone has seen, I've only watched Bleach and Death Note, so I don't have the right to call myself an anime fan yet .


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Love anime, although I haven't been watching it much lately.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I watch anime ALOT


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

1112 episodes so far


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I complete 1 series every 2-4 days


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

-Raises hand- Meeee~ 

I've watched a fair amount~ At the moment I'm into romance manga, and I'm actually writing my own manga as I write this


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

mee > 3 < 
i keep up each new season =3


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope. Anime makes me sleepy ZZZZzz


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Occasionally, yes i like to watch some.


----------



## Dragonskull (Jan 10, 2015)

Lets just say I watch anime a lot. Spent two whole summer vacations (2 1/2 months) watching anime everyday, all day. Its either anime or my Xbox in my free time.


----------



## Sync (Jun 20, 2014)

It depends on what kind of mood I'm in. I used to watch a ton, but it's getting harder to find really good stuff.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I do almost every day now, I have more things on my "plan to watch" list than things I've completed, though. I usually pick up new shows every season.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I watch a fair amount of anime. It's kind of a new hobby for me this past year though.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Anime is my life.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I used to watch a lot years ago lol. I still watch some, but have difficulty sitting for a long period without thinking, zoning out, or doing something. So that kinda hinders the process of getting through whole series and being able to pay attention to the dialog lol.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

SupahNinjaCat said:


> I just want someone to talk to and to be friends with :lurk


I have watched Black Butler, Death Note, Soul Eater, Ouran High School Host Club, Free!, Drammatical Murder, High School of the Dead, Psycho-Pass, K Project, Sword Art Online, Brother's Conflict, Tokyo Ghoul, and Attack On Titan. Any of those interest you? Im also open for suggestions to new ones :yes


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Seen so much anime its ridiculous, started when I was 12. 7 years later and I've seen too many to count, love all types! My favourite anime being Steins;Gate.


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

CJanene said:


> I have watched Black Butler, Death Note, Soul Eater, Ouran High School Host Club, Free!, Drammatical Murder, High School of the Dead, Psycho-Pass, K Project, Sword Art Online, Brother's Conflict, Tokyo Ghoul, and Attack On Titan. Any of those interest you? Im also open for suggestions to new ones :yes


Awesome! I have watched half of the things you typed here and what I liked the most is Aot and Tokyo ghoul


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Ah anime, my mother liked watching anime. She would watch it with me when I was a little kid. I've been watching anime since forever.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

SupahNinjaCat said:


> Awesome! I have watched half of the things you typed here and what I liked the most is Aot and Tokyo ghoul


Yeah I'm kind of obsessed with Tokyo Ghoul atm and I want to read the manga but no money so I have to wait but the anime itself is really good :clap for some odd reason I'm kind of in love with Tsukiyama and Uta :heart


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

What anime are you watching this season?


----------



## Cherrypinkdoom (Feb 18, 2015)

Me too! Watched new Akatsuki no Yona ep tonight.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm watching Mushishi at the moment. It's great!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Just one piece..


RIGHT HERE! THIS GUY! Same here. WOOT! One piece!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

just finished watching the latest episode of Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

ive watched so many


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

AWESOME, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

CJanene said:


> Yeah I'm kind of obsessed with Tokyo Ghoul atm and I want to read the manga but no money so I have to wait but the anime itself is really good :clap for some odd reason I'm kind of in love with Tsukiyama and Uta :heart


OMG, also the manga uta had evolved in the tokyo ghoulre :banana


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

SupahNinjaCat said:


> OMG, also the manga uta had evolved in the tokyo ghoulre :banana


I can only assume the manga Uta is better than the anime one? I saw a girl the other day who was cosplaying Uta and she looked really great


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes I watch anime.  And I do love anime!


----------



## Safe (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing like otaku, but enough to know a lot. I don't keep track of how much I watch but I finish season long animes a day. Not this year during my final highschool year on weekdays but formerly.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I've watched a lot. 

I need to watch more of the widely accepted stuff though.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to watch a whole season of anime a day during my shut-in days. Now that I have work I toned it down to 3-5 episodes per week. Currently airing shows that I'm following at the moment are Parasyte the maxim (best sh*t I've seen in a while), Log Horizon 2, and Aldnoah Zero S2.


----------



## ao196419 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yess I love anime pp
I have watched fma(my all time favourite), silver spoon, madoka magica, fate, anohana, hetalia? just too many I can't remember lol I am now watching shirobako and this anime is definitely a must watch for anime fans XD


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I had to.

I watch anime some.


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

I used to watch a lot, but now that I'm in school I have to put it on hold because I'm so busy.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't actively watch it but I will go ballistic over my favorites. Right now I'm watching through the entire Yu Yu Hakasho series, and it's great.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

I've started watching a couple shows every season for the past year. Before that, I was just into the classics& familiar with popular ones


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

sparkplug74 said:


> I used to watch a whole season of anime a day during my shut-in days. Now that I have work I toned it down to 3-5 episodes per week. Currently airing shows that I'm following at the moment are Parasyte the maxim (best sh*t I've seen in a while), Log Horizon 2, and Aldnoah Zero S2.


I'm also watching Parasyte the maxim and it is the best sh*t ever! Aldnoah Zero is growing on me.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

iminnocentenough said:


> I don't actively watch it but I will go ballistic over my favorites. Right now I'm watching through the entire Yu Yu Hakasho series, and it's great.


Yu Yu Hakusho is a good series. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Anybody like really violent 90's stuff?


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I would, but most Anime doesn't seem to interest me in the least. At the moment, however, I'm watching through the entire Yu Yu Hakasho right now.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> I don't actively watch it but I will go ballistic over my favorites. Right now I'm watching through the entire Yu Yu Hakasho series, and it's great.


Wait, I double posted the same thing..wow hahahha.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

I watch quite a bit. Currently going through Koufuku Graffiti, Yuri Kuma Arashi, Death Parade, Aldnoah 2nd season, and Area 88.

If anyone would like to trade MALs or A-Ps, I'm always up for recommendations.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

When I had lots of free time, I watched many anime. I still watch it but not as much as before.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I use to. Now the only anime exposure I get is from hentai.


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

I love anime, i used to be addicted to the very few i've seen but now i just watch it whenever i can


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

About 70% of the people on this website watch anime. The other percent dislike anime or have no idea what the heck it is.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

can someone give me the name of anime that is similar to DBZ? I never seen any to this day. if it exists then I'll watch it


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

almost everyday on the week days and all day/night on the weekends


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

You can tell the effort they put into the art and sequencing of Tokyo Ghoul.
It kinds of reminds me of Berserk, in that new episodes in that are released infrequently due largely to the depth of anime design.



CJanene said:


> Yeah I'm kind of obsessed with Tokyo Ghoul atm and I want to read the manga but no money so I have to wait but the anime itself is really good :clap for some odd reason I'm kind of in love with Tsukiyama and Uta :heart


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

dont watch watamote it hits you right in the feels


----------

